# Hello to you all



## missforgetful (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello all,

I am Miss forgetful and new to this site. I have had an under active thyroid for a year and a half now, and have finally pursuaded my doctor to refer me to a specialist.

I am currently on T4 and T3, but am still so tired, forgetful and struggling big time with my weight.

Can anyone recomend any diet advice please?


----------

